# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Naradan's lyrics - The Megastar's voice

## The Megastar

*1*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sscV...ature=youtu.be

*Ini ivide varunna mikka kavithakalkkum ee bheeshani neridendi varum...* :Walkman: 

*2*
*Adutha ganam....*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vDsYXntR7E

----------


## Santi

brilliant ..aa alavalathi kavitha ..ingane paadan pattum ennu vicharichilla.... :Clap:

----------


## maryland

thanks for sharing.....

----------


## Naradhan

> brilliant ..aa alavalathi kavitha ..ingane paadan pattum ennu vicharichilla....


Poderrkkaa ...........  :Beee:

----------


## Naradhan

*@mega:* Thanks daa .........  :Thnku:

----------


## The Megastar

> brilliant ..aa alavalathi kavitha ..ingane paadan pattum ennu vicharichilla....


*Thanks....Bujikal vare accept cheythu... ithrayonnum njaanum pratheekshichilla...*

----------


## The Megastar

> *@mega:* Thanks daa .........


 :Welcome:  muni...........

----------


## The Megastar

> thanks for sharing.....


 :Welcome: ......

----------


## Spunky

kollalloo  :Yes3:  kavithayum aalapanavum  :Clapping:

----------


## The Megastar

> kollalloo  kavithayum aalapanavum


*Thanks...

Dhairyamundenkil oru kavitha ezhuthu... enikku tune cheyyaan muttiyittu vayya...*

----------


## maryland

> *Thanks...
> 
> Dhairyamundenkil oru kavitha ezhuthu... enikku tune cheyyaan muttiyittu vayya...*


kandante MALABARI CHATTAMBI onnu paadi nokku... :Gathering:

----------


## The Megastar

> kandante MALABARI CHATTAMBI onnu paadi nokku...


 :Vandivittu: ..................

----------


## Lakkooran

Narada Kavithakku Megayude eenavum naadavum .. sambhavam kidu

----------


## maryland

> Narada Kavithakku Megayude eenavum naadavum .. sambhavam kidu


sambhavam colour aayi.. :Band:

----------


## maryland

59 views so far  :Girl Sigh:

----------


## The Megastar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vDsYXntR7E

ആത്മരോക്ഷം

എന്റെy ഉള്ളി --
ലുല്ലൊരു വിള്ളലി --
ലൂടെ ഒലിക്കുന്നു 
ആത്മരോക്ഷം

ഓടുന്ന ചിന്തയില്* 
കാണാത്ത വിങ്ങലാം 
നീറിയെരിയുന്ന 
ആത്മരോക്ഷം

മൂകമാം പര്വ്ത
കെട്ടുകള്കു്ള്ളില്* 
നീറിപ്പുകയുന്ന 
ലാവ പോലെ.

എന്റെ് ഉള്ളി --
ലുല്ലൊരു വിള്ളലി --
ലൂടെ ഒലിക്കുന്നു 
ആത്മരോക്ഷം

ശുഭ്ര വസ്ത്രങ്ങള്*
ചീന്ധിയെരിയുന്ന
നിഷ്ടൂരമായൊരു
കാമഭ്രാന്ധില്*

അന്ധമാം കല്ലിന്മേല്*
തട്ടിയ ചില്ലുപോല്*
ചിന്നിചിതരുന്നു
സ്ത്രീമാനസം	

അന്ധമാം നീതിയും
വികൃതമാം പാലനോം (നവും)
നോക്കുകുത്തി --	
കലായിടുമ്പോള്* 

എന്റെട ഉള്ളി --
ലുല്ലൊരു വിള്ളലി --
ലൂടെ ഒലിക്കുന്നു 
ആത്മരോക്ഷം

അമ്മ തന്* കണ്ണുനീര്*
തീരകളങ്കമായി 
ഭൂമിത്തന്നഗ്നിയാ --
യാളിടുമ്പോള്*

ഒരു പിടി മോഹങ്ങ --
ളൊരു പിടി ചാരമായി
മാറി മറിയുന്നു 
പട്ടടയില്*

മാനത്തു പാരേണ്ടും
പക്ഷിക്കുരുന്നുകള്*
പിന്നെയും അംബെറ്റ് 
വീനിടുന്പോള്*

എന്റെു ഉള്ളി --
ലുല്ലൊരു വിള്ളലി --
ലൂടെ ഒലിക്കുന്നു 
ആത്മരോക്ഷം

പിന്നെയും പിന്നെയും
പൊട്ടിയൊലിക്കുന്ന
മാറാത്ത ഛെദമാം
ആത്മരോക്ഷം.

----------


## Naradhan

26 views .... at present

----------


## The Megastar

> 26 views .... at present


*FK-kku purathulla ente aradhakarumaayi njaan share cheythittilla.. allenkil kanamayirunnu...*

----------


## maryland

> 26 views .... at present


28 views so far.. :Sad:

----------


## MeoW

Super .  :Clap:  megastar te sound super...

----------


## The Megastar

> Super .  megastar te sound super...


 :Thnku: pooche...

----------


## maryland

31 views so far.. :Partytime2:

----------


## veecee

anything threadile kandante kavitha onnu tune cheyyamo  :Laugh:

----------


## The Megastar

> anything threadile kandante kavitha onnu tune cheyyamo


*Page number..??????*

----------


## Spunky

> *Thanks...
> 
> Dhairyamundenkil oru kavitha ezhuthu... enikku tune cheyyaan muttiyittu vayya...*


 :Rolleyes:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## The Megastar

> 


 :Aamen:  :Aamen:  :Aamen:

----------


## MHP369

kandan's kavitha....ballu's siggy

----------


## gappu

> 


Megastarau appam njan fbil itta status anallo siggy akkiyekkunneeee

----------


## The Megastar

> Megastarau appam njan fbil itta status anallo siggy akkiyekkunneeee


*Njaan paranjirunnallo...*

----------


## The Megastar

> kandan's kavitha....ballu's siggy


 :Vandivittu: .................

----------


## gappu

> *Njaan paranjirunnallo...*


okok.................

----------

